# Maradona: tunnel ad una passante che non se ne accorge. Video.



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

Diego Armando Maradona è sempre lui. Il campione argentino, presente a Parigi per gli europei e per un evento benefico, mentre giochicchiava con il pallone ha effettuato un tunnel, volontario, ad una donna che gli passava di fianco in quel momento, senza che quest'ultima si accorgesse di nulla.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)




----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2016)

Roba che NESSUNO dell'attuale rosa del Milan sarebbe in grado di fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Comico vedere tanta tecnica in quel fisico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

va beh, grandissimo maradona ma non mi sembra un numero pazzesco


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Roba che NESSUNO dell'attuale rosa del Milan sarebbe in grado di fare



E' riduttivo pensare solo al Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh, grandissimo maradona ma non mi sembra un numero pazzesco



A me sembra una botta di culo, per niente volontario, manco lui si è accorto che arrivava questa


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh, grandissimo maradona ma non mi sembra un numero pazzesco


Sì, ma come ha fatto a vederla?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, ma come ha fatto a vederla?



quando sei abituato a giocare a calcio e ti marcano stretto in tre a volte quattro spesso si fa quel numero, ti viene quasi istintivamente il fargli passare la palla sotto le gambe, l'ha vista con la coda dell'occhio, tutto istinto


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me sembra una botta di culo, per niente volontario, manco lui si è accorto che arrivava questa



che c'era qualcosa che si muoveva se ne accorto, ha visto solo le gambe e non ha resistito, ripeto è stata secondo me una giocata istintiva, non una roba preparata


----------



## .Nitro (11 Giugno 2016)

Vabbè dai lo faccio anche io in spiaggia,madonna è una palla ahahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2016)

ahhahaha mitico!!! Il calcio!!!!
Non è per nulla facile far il tunnel in movimento e di suola. Ma diego non è nuovo a gesti del genere. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7VPdOswJqQ


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (12 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Roba che NESSUNO dell'attuale rosa del Milan sarebbe in grado di fare



Mastour?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2016)

Maradona defecando ha mirato il buco..senza guardare! fenomeno..


----------

